

Google should put a SOPA style blackout for French ISP Free's customers - azifali
http://asifali.me/post/39958069661/sopa-style-blackout-for-french-isp

======
ephoz
Following that logic, shouldn't Google put a blackout when it detects AdBlock
is installed on your browser? A friendly reminder, for those of us who forgot
who's really in control here. j/k, you're in control, right? ;)

I think the french FAI's filtering is “wrong”, not because it is opt-out, but
because it seems to target one company. They're not getting good PR with the
move anyway, so it should become opt-in soon-ish... My 2 cents.

------
mtgx
I saw someone say that Free dropped the ad-blocking today, but I don't know if
it's true or not.

